# Batidora Sammic arranca sola



## Clarayyo (Abr 18, 2018)

Tengo una batidora marca sammic de brazo, y al conectarla a la corriente funciona directamente, no puedo pararla desde los
pulsadores, la he desmontado y he comprobado los pulsadores y no están en corto, tiene unos componentes electrónicos regulador de velocidad, un tiristor creo o transistor os envío imagen , no tengo muchos conocimientos en electrónica a ver si me podriaís indicar
que fallo tiene

muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2018)

Los pulsadores no necesitan estar en corto , con que tengan una fuga de 1 MegOhm es suficiente.

Des-suelda los pulsadores y prueba sin ellos , si se soluciona a cambiarlos , si no se soluciona cambia el triac.

Saludos !


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 18, 2018)

he desoldado dos pulsadores y sigue igual, me falta por desoldar uno y veo que con el tester en modo continuidad me sale .686 , puede ser este el fallo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2018)

Debería dar infinito , cuando miden así , enloquecen al microprocesador 

Retiralos todos y probalo sin ellos.


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 19, 2018)

Ya he desoldado los 3 pulsadores y he cambiado el triac , sigue igual , espero tener el octoacoplador ic2 a ver....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2018)

Clarayyo dijo:


> Ya he desoldado los 3 pulsadores y he cambiado el triac , sigue igual , espero tener el octoacoplador ic2 a ver....


Prueba *SIN *el TRIAC, tal ves tengas un cortocircuito por otro lado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2018)

El triac es el mismo modelo ?


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 23, 2018)

Esta tarde miraré si es el mismo triac, creo que no , y a a ver si consigo el octo triac


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)

Probaste cómo te sugirió Fogo sin el triac ?


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 23, 2018)

Lo he probado sin triac y me da a la salida 230! Sigue con corto....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)

Quitá el componente amarillo (varistor) soldado en paralelo al triac


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 23, 2018)

Lo acabo de desoldar , sigue dando 230v salida


----------



## pandacba (Abr 23, 2018)

El problema teniendola en mano se resuelve enseguida, pero como no podemos ver como seria necesario, dependemos de que tus fotos nos muestren todo lo necesario.
Necesitariamos una foto muy nítida por ambos lados y que indiques bien donde ingresa la línea y la salida al motor, hay algo dañado o mal conectado, pero sin ver todo son conjeturas


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 25, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2018)

Ese capacitor está en cortocircuito  , quítalo y vuelve a probar  !


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 25, 2018)

Se lo he quitado y me sale a la salida 160v ..


----------



## pandacba (Abr 25, 2018)

El capacitor que tiene la M debe estar en corto y ahora que lo has quitado, como es doble faz muestranos una foto para que se vea el capacitor quitado


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 25, 2018)




----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 25, 2018)

La idea es ver el PCB. Fijate que no haya carbon debajo de donde estaba capacitor.
Prueba a desoldar los otros capacitores grises y el amarillo, y vuelve a medir en caso que no se vea carbon o oscurecido


----------



## pandacba (Abr 25, 2018)

Si, tal vez me exprese mal, era ver el pcb sin el capacitor M, lo has medido?


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 25, 2018)

Ok, No sé exactamente como medirlo..


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 25, 2018)

Pero sin el capacitor "M", que tension te da?
Para medir el capacitor, necesitas si o si un capacimetro, como el "CapaCheck"

PD: veo mal yo, o hay una fuente capacitiva ahi entre medio del triac?


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 25, 2018)

En la salida ahora 160v aprox


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 25, 2018)

Prueba a quitar el PIC (microcontrolador) del zocalo, y vuelve a medir.


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 25, 2018)

El varistor te refieres?, si lo desoldado ayer y lo he vuelto a colocar


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 25, 2018)

No. No. El microcontrolador es el largo negro que tiene una zocalo debajo, esta arriba de todo en la ultima imagen


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 25, 2018)

Ah y sin y con el Pic me da 230v en salida, juraría  que antes me había dado 160v...vaya..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2018)

Me parece que estamos midiendo . . .  interferencias  jajaja

Pon el triac y el pic y vuelve a probar.


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 25, 2018)

Con el Pic y triac 230v salida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2018)

Motor puesto ?


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 25, 2018)

No


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2018)

Ponele el motor


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 25, 2018)

Lo único desoldado ahora es el capacitador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2018)

Lo enchufás y arranca el motor ?


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 26, 2018)

Si!  ,Sigue arrancando con motor


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2018)

Algo esta muy mal puedes conectar la linea y un lampara donde va la conección del motor sin SCR y sin el capcitor entre los pines del del SCR, y porfi una foto sin todo esto puesto que muestre bien donde iva el capacitor M


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 26, 2018)

A qué te refieres sin el SCR


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2018)

SCR


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 26, 2018)

Prueba lo siguiente.
1)
Trata de quitar el optoacoplador (el componente blanco/crema que tiene 6 pines), si sigue igual, ya es del inframundo el problema

2)
Si lo anterior hi*z*o que deje la salida en 0v o lo mas pr*ó*ximo a 0, entonces prueba cambiar el optoacoplador por uno nuevo

3)
Si nada de lo anterior funcion*ó*, prueba invertir los pines del TRIAC, es decir (visto de frente) el pin 1, ponlo en el pin 2, y el pin 2 en el pin 1. El pin 3 dejalo como esta, utiliza un cable*c*ito para conectarlo a la placa.
Porque digo esto ultimo?, Porque hab*í*a le*í*do una vez que invirtiendo las dos terminales men*c*ionadas, el TRIAC generaba menos ruido y no se qué otra brujer*í*a mas, pero para mi sorpresa, los 10 TRIAC (los BT137 justamente), me quedaban a 220*V*, aunque la señal  de entrada cambiara (era optoacoplada con creo que el MOC, no se que mas)


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 26, 2018)

Ok, probaré así gracias


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 26, 2018)

Octoacoplador fuera, sigue salida con 230v


----------



## Clarayyo (Abr 30, 2018)

He  montado el triac como me has dicho, he invertido los pines, me ha dado 220v pero he querido desoldar el capacitador que había vuelto a soldar y sin el ahora me da 80v!


----------



## DJ T3 (May 1, 2018)

Perfecto. Vuelve a poner el optoacoplador (optodiac creo que es), y prueba todo de nuevo.
Pon de carga una lampara incandescente (las viejas de filamento) que no sea de mucha potencia, ya que solo se trata de medir los valores con carga


----------



## SKYFALL (May 1, 2018)

El optoacoplador debe estar dañado, a veces explotan como a mitad y se abren como un sandwitch, sacaste el triac y lo mediste? Entre MT1 y MT2 deben haber varios MegaOhms de resistencia interna sin polarizarlo y entre gate y los demas debe haber uno con resistencia cercana a 50 Ohms y el otro resistencia por el orden del infinito


----------



## Clarayyo (May 1, 2018)

Me voy a marear, sin el capacitor y con el triac me da 220v saco el triac me da 80v ahora pongo el capacitor me da 220v!!


----------



## SKYFALL (May 1, 2018)

Clarayyo dijo:


> Me voy a marear, sin el capacitor y con el triac me da 220v saco el triac me da 80v ahora pongo el capacitor me da 220v!!



Hiciste las mediciones que te dije? Parece que el triac estuviera en corto


----------



## Clarayyo (May 2, 2018)

Entre t1(positivo ) t2 8 MegaOhms entre t1(negativo) t2 -2.0 MegaOhms, entre t1(positivo) y gate 0.00 MegaOhms y t1(negativo) t2 0.0 MegaOhms, en un testero a escama 20MegaOhms

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 2, 2018

Perdón ,tester a escala 20MegaOhms


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 2, 2018)

Buenas.
¿ Uniendo las puntas del polímetro te dá "0.00" ?
Si es así vuelve a hacer la última medida, pero en la escala mas baja, 200 Ohms.
Mide también entre patillas 4 y 6 del optoacoplador. En escala baja.

Veo que has probado con triac y sin condensador, con condensador y sin triac, sin ambos, con triac y sin opto, etc. Me da que tienes mas de un componente mal.


----------



## Clarayyo (May 2, 2018)

Triac en escala 200Ohm t1 (positivo)y t2  198 Ohms t1(negativo) y t2 197 Ohms
 t1 positivo o negativo en gate me da 1, probaré en cuanto pueda el opto

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 2, 2018

Uniendo las puntas si me da 0.0


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 2, 2018)

Ese triac  entre T1 y T2, sin cebar Gate no pueden dar nada, si te dá 198 Ohm el motor va a funcionar siempre.
Tendría que darte "0" Ohm entre t1 y t2 y al cebar g con t1 darte "o" (o casi) en t1 y t2.


----------



## Clarayyo (May 2, 2018)

En el opto en escala 200 Ohms da 1

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 2, 2018

Le he soldado un triac nuevo y sigue con 220v probaré a sacar el capacitor

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 2, 2018

Le he desoldado el capacitor y me da 80v podría ser este?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 2, 2018

Bueno me da 115v aprox

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 2, 2018

He vuelto a medir y es como que fuera subiendo el voltaje al rato ahora me da 180v


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 2, 2018)

¿Con el triac nuevo te sigue dando 1 el optoacoplador?

Supongo, por el tipo de aparato, que te urge la reparación, pero ten calma y lleva un orden.
Te comenté que sospechaba había mas de una cosa mal, si te da corto en opto y "corto" en triac de nada sirve poner el triac nuevo.
El opto es similar al triac, no debe dar nada en patillas de "conmutación", patillas 4 y 6.
Para que lo entiendas el opto y el triac están en paralelo, con que uno tenga fugas o esté en corto el motor funcionará.
Igual pasa con los condensadores en paralelo, que pueden tener fugas y con el polímetro no detectarlas.

Desuelda el opto para comprobarlo.

¿Las medidas son con el motor o lámpara conectado? sin carga puede que te dén medidas raras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Tendría que darte "0" Ohm entre t1 y t2



Quiso decir nada y nada es infinito , el tester escribe algo así : +1---

0 es cortocircuito


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 2, 2018)

Upss  creí que era un "1" Ohm. 
No me acostumbro a que unos digan literalmente lo que pone en display, otros lo digan en milivoltios y otros en ohmios. 

Entonces va a ser la junta de la trócola  ......................... o un condensador o la placa misma.


----------



## Clarayyo (May 2, 2018)

O sea no me da nada de continuidad, sin Ohms, conseguiré de cambiar los capacitor a ver...


----------



## SKYFALL (May 2, 2018)

Vas a tener que soltar todos los componentes involucrados con la etapa de potencia del aparato y ensayarlo uno a uno, hay varios defectuosos, ese voltaje variante da a entender que algun capacitor pueda tener fugas


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2018)

Es algo tan simple, lamentable no tenerlo en las manos en breve tiempo se descubre, hay un corto en un componente.
Le dije que cuando no estaba el SCR ni el capacitor gris ni los otros pusiera una lampara y alimentara, ver si prende y con que voltaje en esas condiciones medir en la placa


----------



## Clarayyo (May 3, 2018)

He cambiado 2 capacitor , triac, nuevos con lámpara de prueba y no enciende, lo hace en pequeños destellos


----------



## SKYFALL (May 3, 2018)

Clarayyo dijo:


> He cambiado 2 capacitor , triac, nuevos con lámpara de prueba y no enciende, lo hace en pequeños destellos



Cambiaste el optoacoplador tambien?


----------



## Clarayyo (May 3, 2018)

No, lo he de pedir,  lo cambiare


----------



## Clarayyo (May 11, 2018)

Ya he cambiado optoacoplador y con la bombilla hace lo mismo destellos cada 2 segundos, también he desoldado el ic2 octo y lo mismo 😥

He querido montar la placa con la carcasa de la batidora sin bombilla, lo único que a pulsar el botón a veces arranca y otras no, al menos ya no arranca sola, pero ahora no se qué puede pasar ...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 15, 2018)

O sea, que ahora con todo montado y el motor conectado funciona, solo que a veces no funciona.

¿Esa máquina funciona pulsando dos mandos a la vez?
Hace tiempo miré una, creo de la misma marca y modelo similar, que tenía sobre todo problemas mecánicos.
Ese modelo para funcionar había que accionar un pulsador y sin soltar jugar con los otros pulsadores y regulador.
Ahora sí podría ser fallo de pulsadores, yo los cambiaría por si acaso, fallan mucho.
Revisa que no haya quedado alguna soldadura mal.


----------



## Clarayyo (May 15, 2018)

Si es como tú dices solo que a veces con la combinación de dos me funciona bien y otras solo funciona pulsando uno, cuando funciona pulsando un solo botón no me deja hacer la combinación para que la batidora arranque en modo continuo, puede ser los pulsadores?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 15, 2018)

¿Llegaste a comprobar bien los pulsadores?
Tienen que dar continuidad, como si juntaras las puntas del polímetro.


----------



## Clarayyo (May 15, 2018)

Si y me dan continuidad al pulsar , pero ahora los he desoldado y no me arranca para nada, me dijeron que aunque de continiudad si hay escape de Ohms podría dar problemas?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 15, 2018)

Tiene que ser continuidad 0.00 para que el micro reciba la orden correcta.
No es que haya escapes, si no que por suciedad o por "desprendimiento" del material conductor usado en fabricación la unión se hace resistiva. Al igual que no hace buen contacto (corto) al pulsar, puede dar algo de resistencia aún sin pulsar, dando lugar a equívocos en la orden recibida por el microprocesador.


----------



## Clarayyo (May 15, 2018)

Da unos 0.397 MegaOhms escala 2 MgOhms

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 15, 2018

En uno de ellos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2018)

Eso presionados o en reposo ?

Tomá las dos medidas !


----------



## Clarayyo (May 15, 2018)

En reposo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2018)

Eso no sirve , confunde al micro , soldale dos pulsadores de timbre aunque sea con cables y probá


----------



## Clarayyo (Jun 25, 2018)

Al final he cambiado la placa, tuve un despiste e hizo un Cruze ,la queme.....
Gracias a todos por la ayuda , he aprendido y me he divertido con vuestra ayuda.
Un saludo


----------

